# развод на деньги



## monster123

Hi. everyone.
Пытаюсь найти английский эквивалент "развод на деньги", " лохотрон", и т.д.
Нашёл один вариант, хотел бы услышать ваше мнение, насколько это натурально звучит.
Может быть есть более удачные варианты.
e.g.
*Это обычное жульничество, очередной развод на деньги.
This is a scam, another confidence trick.
*
How natural does the translation sound?
Maybe are there other options?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi monster, your translation, out of context, is fine. But a "confidence trick" often tends to refer to one (trans)action, so it would help to know more about the nature of this развод на деньги (how it operates), and the full sentence in which the phrase occurs. I'm sure there are many more options, but we need to understand the meaning in the source language first.


----------



## Budspok

to shaft (to give the shaft) /to diddle


----------



## monster123

@Enquiring Mind
I think my example would be better in this way:
*This is a scam, another example of a confidence trick.*

"Развод на деньги" is sure  slang.
We usually use it when one attempts to defraud another person by selling a product or service at a much more expensive price than it really costs.
It often accompanied by bright advertising and presentations for convincing.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ok, so ..._ another con, another rip-off, another swindle, (all countable) 
this is daylight robbery_ ... (uncountable, so no article)


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Ok, so ..._ another con, another rip-off, another swindle, (all countable)
> this is daylight robbery_ ... (uncountable, so no article)


Yes, I think 'rip-off' is one of the best variants.


----------



## monster123

Thanks,
those are good expressions, but they seem to me  quite literary, or am I  wrong?
Maybe, something stronger?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"Con" and "rip-off" are both marked 'informal' in the Longman dictionary. Definitely not literary. In examples I found for _развод на деньги, scam, con, _or_ rip-off _are the stylistic equivalents.



> _Развод для туристов_ - tourist scam / rip-off
> _Способы развода людей на деньги _- ways of scamming/conning people (for money)
> _"_Один из самых серьезных страхов, связанных с посещением стоматологии – страх «развода» на деньги."  ... the fear of being/getting ripped off. (assoldent.ru)
> "Классический развод на деньги иностранцев (...) На сайте знакомств или в соцсети размещается анкета очаровательной девушки..." - classic online dating scam .. (vseafery.ru)


----------



## monster123

Thanks,
got it.


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> "Con" and "rip-off" are both marked 'informal' in the Longman dictionary. Definitely not literary. In examples I found for _развод на деньги, scam, con, _or_ rip-off _are the stylistic equivalents.


Basically "развод на деньги " doesn't mean scam. It means that something isn't worth the money you pay for it...
Imagine you approached a fancy looking moving tent zoo. You pay 15 pounds for the ticket, enter the tent and only see a lonely donkey and a couple of rabbits inside.  You sigh and say: "-Это чистый развод на деньги...".  Formally an owner of the zoo isn't a con artist. He really got a zoo in his tent. But he doesn't care about making your visit interesting. If he can't afford any more animals, he could at least hang some photos on the walls or so. But he only wants your money.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Sure, but "scam" is also routinely used in English for overcharging or ripping people off.


> Overcharge Scam (....)  “How much is this pepper grinder?”  “€12.90.”  So why was the credit card slip made out for 15.90 euros? Accident? Or was this a little scam the market man thought he could pull on an idiot tourist? (bobarno.com)


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Sure, but "scam" is also routinely used in English for overcharging or ripping people off.


Roger that.


----------



## stam-adam

Я так понимаю, rip-off это, скорее, обдираловка, то есть просто скандально завышенная цена, тогда как "развод на деньги" подразумевает очковтирательство?


----------



## Q-cumber

EM, what do you think about 'pulling a fast one'?


----------



## monster123

Мошенничество и жульничество, конечно, разные вещи, но по мне грань между ними довольно тонкая, особенно, если не касаться юридических тонкостей.
Правильно ли я понимаю, что *a con -- *это  жульничество?
_" rip-off это, скорее, обдираловка" -- _это верно, но звучит не очень, я бы использовал "грабёж" в переносном смысле, как в фразе "Да это просто грабёж!"
Возвращаясь к нашему "разводу на деньги", в зависимости от контекста он может иметь:
1. криминальный уклон -- мошенничество, scam;
2. непомерно завышенная цена на товары или услуги -- жульничество (т.е. сознательное введение в заблуждение, но сделанное в правовом поле), rip-off, con.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Q-cumber said:


> EM, what do you think about 'pulling a fast one'?


That's fine, but there's no noun from it, so you'd have to use it in some sort of verbal construction.


----------



## Ballet4Ever&Always

до кучи: money grab


----------

